# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Ball Bag Chaffing

## Stag

Those of you that suffer from your balls rubbing against your thigh and end up with chaffing, what are you using? I have cycle type underwear that work ok but with a pack on it has a tendency to push them down, expose the ball bag to the thigh and before you know it, it can sting like buggery.

I carry some of that chaff balm, handy but not full proof.

What underwear do you use to protect your balls?

----------


## Jhon

I tie a string around my neck, thread it down thru my clothing against my skin until its low enough to loop around my tackle and hold it up. I use a slip knot halfway so I can adjust tension and lift if I'm leaning forward for uphill or heavy carrying. I find bailing twine is a good strength, does not break under the load.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Stop shaving your balls and wear loose fit jocks

----------


## TeRei

Canterbury compression pants like the rugby players used to use.

----------


## Stag

Don’t shave me balls, think that’s half the problem! Bit course

----------


## trapperjohn

wash them, air them, then apply corn flour, 
next day go commando

----------


## Stag

Don’t know if your being serious  :Sad: 

I happens in a day, last good trip was a quick 24hr, 35 clicks and 2900m of elevation. Quite hot and just about rubbed a hole in my thigh!

----------


## Martin358

my wife solved that problem for me, she has them in her handbag

----------


## Waynesworld

> Been "commando" since mum stopped buying me undies, never a problem...
> 
> Puff of baby/talcum powder maybe?


Yip, second this. Ex shearer here, quite common in the business. Go commando for a bit.

----------


## viper

Go and see your local vet, they normally de-sex a cat for $100, I wouldn't imagine a person would be much more. 
Of course you may get the urge to start licking your arse afterwards but hey problem solved .

----------


## ishoot10s

> my wife solved that problem for me, she made them into a handbag


Fixed that for you…

----------


## Moa Hunter

I think it is time to have the saddler make up a medieval Cod Piece and learn the chorus to 'Blackadder'

----------


## bigbear

@Stag try different undies. also vaseline it works

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I tie a string around my neck, thread it down thru my clothing against my skin until its low enough to loop around my tackle and hold it up. I use a slip knot halfway so I can adjust tension and lift if I'm leaning forward for uphill or heavy carrying. I find bailing twine is a good strength, does not break under the load.


That's pretty old school. Ratchet tie downs are where it's at now. And poor old Stag sounds like he has quite sensitive skin so baling twine might be a bit harsh.
And as Viper suggested, a rubber ring would solve the the problem in a couple of weeks. And long term would probably mean no desire for rooting means more time for shooting.

----------


## viper

> @Stag try different undies. also vaseline it works


That sounds like the kind of advice you would get at a gay bar..... not that I've ever been to one , just saying. :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @Stag try different undies. also vaseline it works


Would you go hunting with someone who packs vasoline?
Baby nappy rash cream (Bepanthan etc) stops chaffing and doesn't give the wrong image. Better to be called a baby than.......

----------


## norsk

Have you considered heat shrink tubing?

----------


## trapperjohn

> Dont know if your being serious 
> 
> I happens in a day, last good trip was a quick 24hr, 35 clicks and 2900m of elevation. Quite hot and just about rubbed a hole in my thigh!


Thats straight up, fair dinkum, it happens to guys who are not afraid to get a sweat up.

The corn flour is a big help, and wash the boys regularly, plus airing.

Some might recommend talc  powder, but the deodorant's added will cause more pain.

----------


## paremata

I’m wondering if there’s an equivalent thread on a women’s hunting for their chafing issues and I hope to god I never read it .

----------


## Sideshow

This is a very very serious condition and I would highly recommend that at all times you carry a PLB! Just in case the purstion becomes untenable you can’t walk one step further and need to cry for help. Location will be easy to spot! The black stump with the big red balls on top :XD:  :Wink: 

Ask a runners club you might get better luck :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SiB

The sensitivity experienced can also be fungal. Use a foot powder (eg Mycota) and that may well assist. 

For the record that was on my Drs recommendations too, before someone asks what my feet were doing there..

----------


## scottrods

Macpac Merino boxers
3Bs Cream.

----------


## Slug

> I have one question - do you hunt alone?  Are there likely to be any witnesses in other words...


Now come on, the dog will still tell someone by letting it have a lick at the "cough cough" sore bits.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Comando is too dangerous when wearing shorts, parts get loose and trapped/damaged in vegetation etc. Cycling shorts or a breathable equivalent best.

----------


## Bobba

Change your shit catcher's. I used to get chaffing really bad between the cheeks to the point I didn't want to walk. Getting out of the car when home was the worst and for the next few days. I had been wearing so called sport boxers, moisture wicking, antibacterial what ever and then one day just used my standard everyday looser fitting cotton boxers and problem gone.

----------


## RV1

I did some research on this a little while ago preparing for a big tramp (someone has to  :O O: ).  I found merino boxers excellent.  Running shorts with internal lycra type tights - the Warehouse ones work well and are cheap.  The shorts probably won't last long pushing through scrub/matagouri...  As soon as any hint of chafing - apply Butt butter  https://www.sweetcheeksnz.co.nz/shop-2/buttbutter.  Gurney goo is also meant to be good  https://www.gurneygoo.com/ .   :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300_BLK

Pruning shears, make sure you heat them up to a nice cherry colour first so you don’t bleed out…

----------


## Boxton

Great thread
All though my issue has never been an upper thigh issue more just above my knee...especially in colder months... I have found switching to compression style longer legged undergarments, much like the old cycle shorts or the long leg version that footy players wear has helped. Also a wipe morning and night with a non scented baby wipe helps. And in reading some comments here I understand that some readers wipes will be much quicker than others whilst some will be wiping constantly, several times a day. Also loose fitting or nothing at all at night if its an overnight trip helps.

----------


## Sarvo

Waited 60 years for these
Brilliant

----------


## outlander

See...they took the covid /politics discussion away and now we have this balls up.

----------


## rugerman

Yeah it's starting to sound like a right sack

That 3B cream would be my first choice after trying some different gruds

----------


## mudgripz

Most farmboys will help you with the sac problem....

----------


## bunji

I grew up hunting in the 70's as a 10yr old up through the 80's wearing the standard Kiwi hunting gear, the Kiwi Kilt, a full length Swannie commando or in the cold with a pair of Rugby shorts commando under it ,all supposedly to stop crutch rot .Then when l started shearing in the 80's you were told to go commando to stop crutch rot & slowing down the crew tally. Never ever suffered from it,so dont know whether good luck or good planning ,but commando has been away of life for me.The US & l think UK military issue "silky" shorts to stop it on forced marches etc so maybe see if you can score some from a disposals.   :Psmiley:

----------


## Joe_90

> In truth....and not being trite......a kilt would definitely solve the problem of 'ball chaff'
> 
> Attachment 183284
> 
> How practical would it be.....????
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


In all seriousness, they work very well. The 24hr rogan event Canty uni run (TWALK) encourages costumes so one year we entered an Otago team as Scots highlanders. 

The knees got a wee bit scratched up in the matigouri but work well otherwise.

----------


## paremata

> In truth....and not being trite......a kilt would definitely solve the problem of 'ball chaff'
> 
> Attachment 183284
> 
> How practical would it be.....????
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Fall into a patch of onga onga and get it on your genitals .....

----------


## livingwild

This thread is hilarious, I couldnt stop laughing. Thanks guys!

----------


## Waynesworld

> I grew up hunting in the 70's as a 10yr old up through the 80's wearing the standard Kiwi hunting gear, the Kiwi Kilt, a full length Swannie commando or in the cold with a pair of Rugby shorts commando under it ,all supposedly to stop crutch rot .Then when l started shearing in the 80's you were told to go commando to stop crutch rot & slowing down the crew tally. Never ever suffered from it,so dont know whether good luck or good planning ,but commando has been away of life for me.The US & l think UK military issue "silky" shorts to stop it on forced marches etc so maybe see if you can score some from a disposals.


Exactly. I have just started wearing boxers after 30 years commando....and not for the comfort, fuck its horribly uncomfortable. My work pants are a bit holey and I was worried about junk making an appearance at the worst possible time lol. I wont lie, I have had a couple of embarrassing moments. Most of the guys I worked with in the sheds went commando, just the way it was. After a decent dose of chaffing you soon learn to do whatever is needed to sort that shit out.

----------


## Stag

Some ripper ideas and some not so flash ideas

So key point is keep plenty of air round your nuts. 

Last night I ordered a couple of pairs of gruts from @Sarvo and a breathable pair of shorts so will give them a crack.

Seems like this problem is quite common is one form or another.

----------


## Maca49

Well you could try my mates cure for crabs many years ago, he dropped his nuts into a can of petrol, got two results, no crabs and replacement skin to play with a few weeks later

----------


## Micky Duck

3M action cream of vasoline... put shit ton on BEFORE leaving home in morning...... wet warm days are the worst,

----------


## gimp

Chafing tends to be linked to girth. Bigger fellas are more prone. I get the thigh chafe when I'm packing a few kg more than I should be.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Chafing tends to be linked to girth. Bigger fellas are more prone. I get the thigh chafe when I'm packing a few kg more than I should be.


I fit that description....went for a good walk pack on two days fully expected some chafe....good as gold and I sweated like a sweaty thing all the way in and out.
Today at work...fresh showered in morning, ultra high humidity...shorts,,cotton boxers, cotton overalls.....way way less exertion but got arse chafe.
No airflow in overalls in a big tin shed.

----------


## top of the south

I carry strapping tape can use it on your feet if you get hot spots  have used it on the inside of my thigh if starting to chaf,worked a treat to keep me walking but bloody painful getting it off

----------


## 223nut

I'm in the same boat as gimp, I only get it when I'm carrying to much weight

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Stag, I have been mulling and contemplating your testicles and may have now the best serious answer and solution.
Kids in nappies are prone to Nappy Rash. They have very thin soft skin and pee in their naps as well, so as bad as it gets.
The Zinc and Castor oil barrier ointment sold for kids is outstanding for nappy rash. I have a part pot of it here and I tried it on cracked hands and it really sticks as well as keeping the skin soft which products like Vaseline dont. They stop chaf but pull oils out of the skin.

----------


## Nickoli

> @Stag, I have been mulling and contemplating your testicles and may have now the best serious answer and solution.
> Kids in nappies are prone to Nappy Rash. They have very thin soft skin and pee in their naps as well, so as bad as it gets.
> The Zinc and Castor oil barrier ointment sold for kids is outstanding for nappy rash. I have a part pot of it here and I tried it on cracked hands and it really sticks as well as keeping the skin soft which products like Vaseline dont. They stop chaf but pull oils out of the skin.


.... would be interesting to see how making your ball sack more leathery works - especially when the wife doesn't have to "cure" the skin before she turns it into a purse..... :XD: ....
Actually, that's not funny on reflection.

----------


## ebf

Common issue when wading in rivers / flyfishing.

Couple of things sorted it for me:

Boxer style briefs - fishing mate of mine got me onto Falke briefs many years ago - awesome.

Bit of baby power / corn starch at night, and commando - let the boys dry out and breathe  :Grin: 

If it all goes horribly wrong - any of the nappy rash / breastfeeding nipple creams - Bepanthen etc.

----------


## chainsaw

ask the mrs not to close her hand bag so tight ?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## muzza

I was discussing this thread with stuart nash the other day and he said he has never , ever had chafing in that area. I was not even slightly surprised...

----------


## outlander

> @Stag, I have been mulling and contemplating your testicles and may have now the best serious answer and solution.
> Kids in nappies are prone to Nappy Rash. They have very thin soft skin and pee in their naps as well, so as bad as it gets.
> The Zinc and Castor oil barrier ointment sold for kids is outstanding for nappy rash. I have a part pot of it here and I tried it on cracked hands and it really sticks as well as keeping the skin soft which products like Vaseline dont. They stop chaf but pull oils out of the skin.


Extraordinary... you've been mulling and contemplating Stag's balls for two weeks and a day and then decide to pull the oil out of them! This forum grows balls, man.

----------


## ebf

> I was discussing this thread with stuart nash the other day and he said he has never , ever had chafing in that area. I was not even slightly surprised...


"Shrinkage" is a well known side effect of 'roid use  :Wink:

----------


## Stag

What a rich thread, just keeps giving.

Neat ideas, always carry a bit of runner glide cream and gives a few more kms on the hill.

Night time care with corn starch is a take home. 

Surprised I wasn’t told to empty my sack more often to avoid the wrecking ball effect.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Extraordinary... you've been mulling and contemplating Stag's balls for two weeks and a day and then decide to pull the oil out of them! This forum grows balls, man.


  A Squeaky ball gets the oil

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Extraordinary... you've been mulling and contemplating Stag's balls for two weeks and a day and then decide to pull the oil out of them! This forum grows balls, man.


The bit that scared me was Moa implied he has some cream on his hands and is offering a solution.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> The bit that scared me was Moa implied he has some cream on his hands and is offering a solution.


Anything for the team wsm, dont be scared I will be gentle.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Do a shit tonne of squats. Mrs does them all the time, often in random and in appropriate places, but it's all about maintaining "the gap" and I can only assume it would free up a bit more swinging room when applied to the male anatomy

----------


## outlander

> The bit that scared me was Moa implied he has some cream on his hands and is offering a solution.


Stag better hope his hands aren't all cracked up...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Anything for the team wsm, dont be scared I will be gentle.


If you must apply "cream" to another mans testicles(or feel free to do it to your own), ensure the tube has Spearmint or Icemint written on it.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> If you must apply "cream" to another mans testicles(or feel free to do it to your own), ensure the tube has Spearmint or Icemint written on it.


If it works for Stag you are next

----------


## tetawa

> I was discussing this thread with stuart nash the other day and he said he has never , ever had chafing in that area. I was not even slightly surprised...


Did you ever discuss it with "Helen"

----------


## muzza

No doubt she has the biggest set of wedding tackle in the whole labour party - but that isnt saying a lot , to be fair

----------


## tetawa

> No doubt she has the biggest set of wedding tackle in the whole labour party - but that isnt saying a lot , to be fair


 @Sarvo could spill the beans on the Clarke clan.

----------


## muzza

Mr "Clark" is a person known to both the NZ and American police , Im told.....

----------


## Savage1

Before I run an Ultra or do a big pack walk I smear on the Vaseline, works wonders but definitely best to put it on early.

The 3B chaffing cream doesn't work as well, doesn't seem to last as long.

The problem with vasaline is it gets in your clothes and is hard to get out as it's petroleum based.

----------


## Allizdog

Lycra cycling pants under shorts? Just a thought. No experience.

----------


## Sarvo

Whole family top people
Yes - Helen was different politically
Her father George
Will turn 100 I think December
Amazing man
I have absolutely nothing negative to say against him

----------


## outlander

> No doubt she has the biggest set of wedding tackle in the whole labour party - but that isnt saying a lot , to be fair


It's saying a lot, for sure. How to wipe that vision from an infantile mind like mine...impossible unfortunately!

----------


## Jhon

This thread is losing momentum, is it time for photos, before and after? How's that tag line go, "without photos it didn't happen" ?

----------


## johnd

I tried the bailing twine method mentioned earlier.
But I found I would get concerned about the tension becoming too great.
A bit of plaiting of the lower ball sack hair, and I now had a way to tie on to the botom of the sack and then thread the arrangement up to my man bun. By tilting my head up I can keep the correct tension when going up or down hill. A slip is still treacherous and would result in tears, but maybe a breakaway clip would help.

Update.... by running the bailing twine through a navel piercing I can avoid that nasty side to side swing as well.

----------


## Jhon

> I tried the bailing twine method mentioned earlier.
> But I found I would get concerned about the tension becoming too great.
> A bit of plaiting of the lower ball sack hair, and I now had a way to tie on to the botom of the sack and then thread the arrangement up to my man bun. By tilting my head up I can keep the correct tension when going up or down hill. A slip is still treacherous and would result in tears, but maybe a breakaway clip would help.
> 
> Update.... by running the bailing twine through a navel piercing I can avoid that nasty side to side swing as well.


Bahahaha....I'm outdone...lol

----------


## outlander

> I tried the bailing twine method mentioned earlier.
> But I found I would get concerned about the tension becoming too great.
> A bit of plaiting of the lower ball sack hair, and I now had a way to tie on to the botom of the sack and then thread the arrangement up to my man bun. By tilting my head up I can keep the correct tension when going up or down hill. A slip is still treacherous and would result in tears, but maybe a breakaway clip would help.
> 
> Update.... by running the bailing twine through a navel piercing I can avoid that nasty side to side swing as well.


just, no photos...please.

----------


## Sarvo

> This thread is losing momentum, is it time for photos, before and after? How's that tag line go, "without photos it didn't happen" ?


Just buy my undies 
You wont be disappointed 
Then "maybe" just "maybe" some brand branded guys will fall in line

----------


## johnd

> just, no photos...please.


Just specifically dont you want photo's of? My manky home done navel piercing with the small staff infection crust. Or my badly plaited ball hair?
Maybe its my proud man bun? :Oh Noes: 

I have noticed though that by lifting my purse up by its hair I have no place for my old fella, so it kinda goes inverted and slinks back into itself..... like a fold within folds...... should I capture that on celluloid :Zomg:

----------


## outlander

> Just specifically dont you want photo's of? My manky home done navel piercing with the small staff infection crust. Or my badly plaited ball hair?
> Maybe its my proud man bun?
> 
> I have noticed though that by lifting my purse up by its hair I have no place for my old fella, so it kinda goes inverted and slinks back into itself..... like a fold within folds...... should I capture that on celluloid


 :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Jhon

Fuck its good to laugh....

----------


## muzza

No doubt she has the biggest set of wedding tackle in the whole labour party - but that isnt saying a lot , to be fair

----------


## tetawa

> No doubt she has the biggest set of wedding tackle in the whole labour party - but that isnt saying a lot , to be fair


 @Sarvo could spill the beans on the Clarke clan.

----------


## muzza

Mr "Clark" is a person known to both the NZ and American police , Im told.....

----------


## Savage1

Before I run an Ultra or do a big pack walk I smear on the Vaseline, works wonders but definitely best to put it on early.

The 3B chaffing cream doesn't work as well, doesn't seem to last as long.

The problem with vasaline is it gets in your clothes and is hard to get out as it's petroleum based.

----------


## Allizdog

Lycra cycling pants under shorts? Just a thought. No experience.

----------


## Sarvo

Whole family top people
Yes - Helen was different politically
Her father George
Will turn 100 I think December
Amazing man
I have absolutely nothing negative to say against him

----------


## outlander

> No doubt she has the biggest set of wedding tackle in the whole labour party - but that isnt saying a lot , to be fair


It's saying a lot, for sure. How to wipe that vision from an infantile mind like mine...impossible unfortunately!

----------


## Jhon

This thread is losing momentum, is it time for photos, before and after? How's that tag line go, "without photos it didn't happen" ?

----------


## johnd

I tried the bailing twine method mentioned earlier.
But I found I would get concerned about the tension becoming too great.
A bit of plaiting of the lower ball sack hair, and I now had a way to tie on to the botom of the sack and then thread the arrangement up to my man bun. By tilting my head up I can keep the correct tension when going up or down hill. A slip is still treacherous and would result in tears, but maybe a breakaway clip would help.

Update.... by running the bailing twine through a navel piercing I can avoid that nasty side to side swing as well.

----------


## Jhon

> I tried the bailing twine method mentioned earlier.
> But I found I would get concerned about the tension becoming too great.
> A bit of plaiting of the lower ball sack hair, and I now had a way to tie on to the botom of the sack and then thread the arrangement up to my man bun. By tilting my head up I can keep the correct tension when going up or down hill. A slip is still treacherous and would result in tears, but maybe a breakaway clip would help.
> 
> Update.... by running the bailing twine through a navel piercing I can avoid that nasty side to side swing as well.


Bahahaha....I'm outdone...lol

----------


## outlander

> I tried the bailing twine method mentioned earlier.
> But I found I would get concerned about the tension becoming too great.
> A bit of plaiting of the lower ball sack hair, and I now had a way to tie on to the botom of the sack and then thread the arrangement up to my man bun. By tilting my head up I can keep the correct tension when going up or down hill. A slip is still treacherous and would result in tears, but maybe a breakaway clip would help.
> 
> Update.... by running the bailing twine through a navel piercing I can avoid that nasty side to side swing as well.


just, no photos...please.

----------


## Sarvo

> This thread is losing momentum, is it time for photos, before and after? How's that tag line go, "without photos it didn't happen" ?


Just buy my undies 
You wont be disappointed 
Then "maybe" just "maybe" some brand branded guys will fall in line

----------


## johnd

> just, no photos...please.


Just specifically dont you want photo's of? My manky home done navel piercing with the small staff infection crust. Or my badly plaited ball hair?
Maybe its my proud man bun? :Oh Noes: 

I have noticed though that by lifting my purse up by its hair I have no place for my old fella, so it kinda goes inverted and slinks back into itself..... like a fold within folds...... should I capture that on celluloid :Zomg:

----------


## outlander

> Just specifically dont you want photo's of? My manky home done navel piercing with the small staff infection crust. Or my badly plaited ball hair?
> Maybe its my proud man bun?
> 
> I have noticed though that by lifting my purse up by its hair I have no place for my old fella, so it kinda goes inverted and slinks back into itself..... like a fold within folds...... should I capture that on celluloid


 :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Jhon

Fuck its good to laugh....

----------

